# Will this relationship work?



## sarah jamil (Oct 24, 2010)

am with my lover now for about 5 months. The first time we met, we already made out. (It was our first time for both of us.) This went on for about 1 week, where we actually didn't REALLY love each other.. we... liked each other, bt u cant call this love. (where i agree)

But now, he is doubting, if we can ever get married. He thinks, that he could never forget, that our first time was only playing

In my opinion, if u love the other person, it doesnt maetter what
happened in the very beginning.. it matters that u love each other, and that u re perfect for each other.. this is why i think we can go on

to all guys and girl out here.. would u stay in the relationship?
eventhought the first week wasnt serious, would u be able to forget about it and to go on and have a life together?

thx for ur help


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Most relationships aren't serious in the first week. Most people don't get serious for a few weeks, or even months. Those that do, often knew each other before getting into the relationship. My boyfriend and I decided to be exclusive on our 2nd date, but we'd been talking for a few weeks before that and getting to know each other. So for us, being serious that quickly seemed like a natural next step in the process. 

I can't say whether his reason is sound or not (to me, it's rather silly, but...who knows?), but if he doubts whether you'll end up married, I wouldn't be too hopeful. 

On the other hand, it's only been 5 months. My boyfriend and I have been together a year next month, and we have no concrete plans to get married yet. We have talked about it, and we both know it will happen one day, but he hasn't asked yet, and we haven't begun making any plans. I think, after only 5 months, you might be jumping the gun just a bit in worrying about whether or not you'll get married. 

I'd just relax and enjoy the relationship for what it is right now, if you really think you want to marry him someday, and just let the relationship take its own course. If you're just looking to get married, and you don't really care who you marry, then you might be better off moving on, although that's probably not going to net you the results you want either. 

Either way, I wish you good luck!


----------

